# Poll: »Composer of the week« January 8th, 2007



## Frederik Magle

Based on the nominations so far here is the poll where you can vote for the very first »Talk Classical - Composer of the Week« . The poll will run for 72 hours, until Thursday, and I very much hope that the nominator of the winning composer can have the text ready so it can be posted during Monday 8th, or Tuesday 9th at the very latest.

For this the first poll, five composers active within the romantic period of the 19th (and early 20th) century, though not necessarily romantic composers, has been selected - with Ravel as the somewhat "odd one out" (each poll must have at least one), yet still influenced by it and also "active" within the late period. They are all great composers each in their own way. Don't despair if your favorite composer isn't included in the first poll - all nominees will be up for vote at least once (and likely several times)

Now, let the voting begin! 

(PS: I will not cast my own vote until several other people have voted so it can't be guessed )
(PPS: Only registered members can vote)


----------



## rojo

I think anyone who knows me will know which composer I voted for. 

This is a great idea. Looking forward to reading _all_ the biographies!


----------



## hlolli

the biographies are avalable at wikipedia, I am hoping more to read a personal comments and peronal theories, thad's more fun to read.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

That's a good point, *hlolli*... and not necessarily just about Wikipedia. If all we get here are biographies, is there any point to this idea at all?

In my opinion the result should produce very opinionated posts, direct comparisons to other composers, personal anecdotes and perhaps a few "little-known facts" that are not to be found in the standard biographies.


----------



## Topaz

Who said it's just about biographies? That's clearly not the sole purpose. If it was, it wouldn't take a week. As I see it, it's all about celebrating the achievements of a series of great composers whom we are collectively interested in, in order to provide an opportunity for more knowledgeable people to explain why they like that composer and for newcomers to learn more about them. 

Take Sibelius, for example. His name is almost synonymous with "Finlandia" to many people. I suspect Kurkikohtaus throws up his arms when he sees this narrow view. Or take Tchaikovsky =1812 overture and Swan Lake. Elgar and Pomp = Circumstance. Beethoven = Pastoral Symphony. Schubert = Unfinished Symphony. Etc.

There are people on here who's knowledge doesn't extend much further than the above. Some are very young and can't be expected to have a big knowledge. They are clearly looking for guidance, which is sometimes unavailable at home/school etc.

I'm not an expert on any composer, although I know a fair bit about some. I've listened to tons of music, and I don't mind giving my views or listening to others. I'm not keen on some but I'm interested to learn more. When I'm a bit negative it's always based on experience, not unreasonable bias. To get to like a new composer, often it's just a matter of having a kick-start with the right words and right starting material. I chanced on Schumann this way, and then went bonkers buying more or less everything I could, plus reading up etc. I've done the same with Beethoven, Schubert, Chopin. I know that others have done similar with their favourites. 

Where does a beginner start in this jungle? So often you get "newbies" asking what they should start with and which to buy. They can go straight to these threads and find out what's what. If you simply read Wikipedia, you don't get to find out the best works. You can't get a personal view, or ask questions. Why do people come to forums like this in the first place: to talk about their favourites, find out what others llike, learn. You can't get it all out of Wikipedia

There are so many threads on here, and on other music boards, that get nowhere, with hardly any point to them. "I love Vivaldi"; "So do I". End of thread. This is typical of several. This should provide an opportunity to focus discussion and provide a pool of knowledge about best buys etc for a number great composers. Once each topic becomes released from being a "sticky", it can still be accessed and updated by new posts. For example, someone motivated by a composer thread might go out and buy a piece, and then come back to express an opinion, or to ask more questions. After a few weeks, it should create its own dynamic.

It's what we make of it. Even novices should come in to these threads and say what they think, or just ask basic questions. I doubt that's it meant to be the basis for any attacks on a particular composer. Fair criticism is one thing but sharp attacks are another. It's a learning tool mainly, as I see it.

All pretty obvious really.



Topaz


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

Sibelius wrote more than _Finlandia_? Awesome! Any idea where I can get some of that stuff?


----------



## Daniel

Topaz pointed it out very well. I think the main purpose of this thread is the idea of specialising on one composer and show him in as many facettes as possible, that includes also rare stuff - but it is the discussion which counts - though this discussion has to be started by the one person who suggested the composer.


----------



## Frederik Magle

Only one hour left, and the race is _very_ close - in fact right now Brahms, Mahler, and Ravel each have 4 votes! Let the countdown begin!


----------



## Frederik Magle

The results are now in!!!!

The first »Talk Classical - Composer of the Week« will be...
Johannes Brahms as nominated by Topaz!

Congratulations Topaz! (and Brahms )


----------



## Topaz

Frederik

That's fine. I should be able to put up an opening piece by Sunday evening or latest early Monday morning. It won't be all that long. I don't pretend to be any kind of expert on Brahms. I have been a long-time admirer and have a reasonable CD collection. As I said earlier, it will be very useful if as many people as possible can contribute to the discussion, even if they know little. Just say what you have listened to.

Topaz


----------



## 4/4player

Hmm...I will actually be looking forward to this..Im not very familiar with Brahms(Topaz, please forgive me?=(...)..But this composer series is certainly a good idea for veterans and avid beginners in the classical music world. Any clue on who are the nominations for next week?

4/4player


----------

